# Are some of your villagers just...boring? Should I boot one?



## Onederland (Apr 23, 2020)

I want to believe that the villagers are somewhat complex, and more so than in NL, and they grow more attached to you over the extended course of time. I've seen this with Judy - as she was my 4th villager. But she took a lot longer to crack than Maple who moved in as 8th, though both are very attached to me now. Judy now randomly tells me I'm her best friend and the dialogue has changed. She also runs around and sings to herself a lot now, which she didn't in the beginning (the "Snooty" personality I guess.)

But Merengue, Diana, and Lolly - though I love them. Are just a little....boring. They're kind of quiet and really keep to themselves, and do not interact with me or the other villagers the way that the others do. Merengue being the most recluse, it's sort of endearing to have a "shy" villager, but I only need one.

Do you guys have that issue with any of your villagers? I was thinking of getting rid of one of them to bring in another personality.

On my island I have:






I love them all dearly, and while each has their own unique differentiating factors, sometimes It feels repetitive to talk to 4 "Normal" types every day. Same thing with Marshal, Zell, and Raymond.

I was thinking of getting rid one of my villagers to try out Fang. I've never had a Cranky villager before, and it might be nice to throw a personality like that into the mix?

What are your thoughts? Do you have boring villagers? Do you like Fang? etc etc.


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 23, 2020)

i would definitely recommend bringing in a cranky villager! they aren't nearly as "cranky" as they were in previous games (hopper acts more like a kind grandpa than anything else) but they're a nice change from normal villagers. i love the normal personality type, they're really sweet, but 4 of them would definitely get boring.


----------



## Feferily (Apr 23, 2020)

I also have .... four.. five normal types? And I totally understand where you're coming from. I love them all but they're very repetitive. I just got Wolfgang (big dream!) and he's.. it's so nice having a cranky villager? They're very different than most other types. How are smug villagers? I'm going for Raymond next and I hope he's also a big change up to normal types! And I'd say... if you're thinking of booting out one of them, you should try it. Unlike New Leaf you won't have to wait 16 villagers to get them back if you do regret your choice! And Fang is super good. He's like Wolfgang! So I'd say go for him!


----------



## absol (Apr 23, 2020)

I think they aren't really boring on their own, it just gets repetitive when they have the same personalities (although there are some sub groups apparently).

You have 3 smug, 2 snooty, 4 normal and 1 lazy villager so you're missing half the personality types. Maybe getting at least a few more would make the conversations more interesting. But I get it most of my favorite villagers have the same personality types as well.

Also I adore Fang, he looks really cool. I love all the wolves in general!


----------



## moonbell (Apr 23, 2020)

For me, more than two of a personality is too much. Fang is fun! He's just moved to my Island. Though that sweater is gonna have to go once Summer is here, haha.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 23, 2020)

I had two normal types (Kiki and Marina) and they were both so repetitive! I was happy to give my Marina away (And then see her twice more while island hopping LOL) even though she's cute, I'd rather just have one normal! (Though if I got Coco, I wouldn't mind two lololol)


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 23, 2020)

I also think throwing in a cranky is a good idea! I personally recommend Ike. He's a total dad (grandpa maybe?) bear and I love having him around, he's a great change of pace from the lazy/normal villagers I have around.


----------



## shuba (Apr 23, 2020)

i always need at least 1 of each personality type


----------



## Onederland (Apr 23, 2020)

Feferily said:


> I also have .... four.. five normal types? And I totally understand where you're coming from. I love them all but they're very repetitive. I just got Wolfgang (big dream!) and he's.. it's so nice having a cranky villager? They're very different than most other types. How are smug villagers? I'm going for Raymond next and I hope he's also a big change up to normal types! And I'd say... if you're thinking of booting out one of them, you should try it. Unlike New Leaf you won't have to wait 16 villagers to get them back if you do regret your choice! And Fang is super good. He's like Wolfgang! So I'd say go for him!



Ahh!! I hope you find Raymond. I love him, his wave is also different than all my other villagers, and one of the little things that make him special.

Overall Smug is a great personality type - I love them. They're the life of the party and just a charmer. Confident, borderlines conceited but definitely lands on the side of endearing. As a whole, I don't mind having 3 - Zell is my SoHo party boy, Raymond is my Wall Street financier, and Marshal is my West Village sass queen. (I live in NY, if you can't tell.)

Diana and Judy are both snooty, but with Judy talks more about fashion while Diana is more about interior decorating and furniture.

Lolly is the one I think I might get rid of (and by that, i'll just keep her as long as she wants to, and when she brings it up herself to leave I'll just accept it and let her go.) Lolly is too similar to Maple. I brought Lolly on to have another cat to pair with Raymond, but everything she's giving me in terms of decor, vibe, and dialogue - Maple is doing better. Maple fills the home-y fantasy, and Lolly is adorable but...doesn't complete the dream. You know what I mean?

But damn she's cute...

I thought about adding a Peppy back in and Jock. But I had three different Peppy at different times, and every single time they bugged the hell out of me. I just don't like the way they talk and how overly intense they are. Jock, I like them. They're like the annoying brother that you love - but to be honest, I just don't think any of them are cute.

And I intentionally only have 1 Lazy, and specifically Stitches cause...he's baby.


----------



## Feferily (Apr 23, 2020)

Onederland said:


> Ahh!! I hope you find Raymond. I love him, his wave is also different than all my other villagers, and one of the little things that make him special.
> 
> Overall Smug is a great personality type - I love them. They're the life of the party and just a charmer. Confident, borderlines conceited but definitely lands on the side of endearing. As a whole, I don't mind having 3 - Zell is my SoHo party boy, Raymond is my Wall Street financier, and Marshal is my West Village sass queen. (I live in NY, if you can't tell.)
> 
> ...


Aw, that's so cute! I recently got Judy during island hopping for Raymond and though I was planning on potentially selling her (for more chances at that fancy accountant cat!) .. I think she's accidentally crawled her way into my heart! She also does a little one paw wave when you say Hi or leave her house and she keeps singing everywhere.. It's very good! But your islanders sound adorable! I've yet to get more "roles" for them besides having Gayle and Merengue be suburban girlfriends! 

I just noticed that I don't.. have too many different personality types? Actually, I do have Renee and she's an Uchi which is great! It fits her so well because she's like.. a yankee school bully whose actually just loving and misunderstood? And then I have Judy for snootin' and Zucker and Bob for being those weird bug loving weirdos. But... besides Wolfgang, the rest are normal! 

Lolly is also an old dreamy of mine (that I got!) and I can see what you mean by potentially not completing the same role as others? Gayle's design is a bit more out there. I suppose Lolly is very comparable to Melba in that they're both... normal sweet girls? Unsure! But I recently managed to convince myself that I'm going to boot Celia because I have to make room for Raymond now that I took up Judy. I thankfully have her amiibo card so I can get her back... But I think booting Lolly is a feasable idea since if you regret the choice she tends to get sold/auctioned or just.. kept? ^^ Sorry for the long reply, ahah!


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 23, 2020)

I have so many Normal villagers I love (Kiki, Skye, Merengue, June, Sylvana, Goldie, Tia, Molly, Bea, Gladys, Fauna, Daisy, Lily, Gala, Poppy....the list goes on) but I just can't have more than 2 or 3 at a time - the dialogue gets too repetitive. 


Really love my Cranky and Smug villagers, and I also love Snooty villagers even though I don't currently have one.


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

i’ve got 3 smugs and the only one i’m not sick of yet is marshal lol. bringing in a cranky villager sounds like a great idea; like already mentioned, they act more elderly than cranky in this game, but they’re still nice to have around! and fang is one of my favourite crankies so i definitely recommend him aha


----------



## Fye (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm in a similar boat - I have 2 normals right now: Fauna and Tia. Fauna is a dearie (and calls me dearie ❤) so she's definitely a keeper, even if she stays to herself all the time and doesn't interact much with anyone. But Tia hardly seems to leave the house and while I think she's adorable, I think I'm going to let her go. A friend of mine is mailing me a Merengue amiibo so I'm going to replace her soon. I'm banking on the possibility that Merengue is a different Normal sub-type than the two I have now so hopefully she'll be more active!

And Fang is such a sweetheart, I'm sure you'll love him! I traded him recently for Wolfgang because he's more my aesthetic but they're both great!


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 23, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> I'm in a similar boat - I have 2 normals right now: Fauna and Tia. Fauna is a dearie (and calls me dearie ❤) so she's definitely a keeper, even if she stays to herself all the time and doesn't interact much with anyone. But Tia hardly seems to leave the house and while I think she's adorable, I think I'm going to let her go. A friend of mine is mailing me a Merengue amiibo so I'm going to replace her soon. I'm banking on the possibility that Merengue is a different Normal sub-type than the two I have now so hopefully she'll be more active!
> 
> And Fang is such a sweetheart, I'm sure you'll love him! I traded him recently for Wolfgang because he's more my aesthetic but they're both great!



if subtypes are dictated by character and not random, you should be good! i have merengue and shes very active, usually doing something outside


----------



## Fye (Apr 23, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> i have merengue and shes very active, usually doing something outside



I can't wait! A lot of my villagers stay inside so I've only seen 1 villager-villager conversation so far in the game but it was so precious. I need more!


----------



## monsieurberry (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow, a lot of these posts have similar villagers lately lol...but that’s why it’s so important to get all the personalities. Just think about it...one personality type is missing that means you lose interactions not only with yourself but their interactions with 7 other types. It’s not worth it to not have all the personalities imo.

I do have my suspicion that each personality has RNG quirks that are permanently attached to the villager. For example Fang reads while when I had Chief he never did but sang all the time which Fang never does. I don’t think reading is encoded in Fang but that some RNG factor determines some sub-personality behavior.


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 23, 2020)

The spreadsheet someone shared here of mined character data confirmed they have preprogrammed interests. Chief’s is music and Fang’s is education, so that’s why!


----------



## monsieurberry (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah, I saw that and it is crazy accurate in my experience!


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 23, 2020)

I had 4 Normal villagers at one point (Skye, Goldie, Nan, Flurry) and it definitely got quite boring for me. I have since moved out Goldie and Flurry and will likely be replacing Nan with Coco or Aurora but I think two Normal villagers will probably be my limit.


----------

